# Snow Boa x SunGlow outcomes please



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey guys ...

Any ideas as to what kinda morphs I'd be likely to get should I put a male Snow Boa ( Kahl) with a female SunGlow ( Kahl ) ??

The Snow genetics are apparently the result of a pairing of :

DH Snow x Anery het Albino ----- if that's of any use .

Keep it simple


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Zincubus said:


> Hey guys ...
> 
> Any ideas as to what kinda morphs I'd be likely to get should I put a male Snow Boa ( Kahl) with a female SunGlow ( Kahl ) ??
> 
> ...



Snow = anery + albino

sunglow = albino + hypo


Albino is recessive
Anery is recessive
hypo is dominant (some say co-dominant)



As both animals are visual albino and albino is recessive, all the offspring will be at least albino.

Hypo is dominant. If one animal is hypo and the other isn't, then half of the offspring will be hypo and the other half will not be.


Anery is recessive. As one animal is visual recessive and the other is not anery or het anery, then all the offspring will be 100% het anery.


Therefore that breeding will produce (approx odds)

50% albino (100% het anery)
50% sunglow (100% het anery)

They could also be referred to as:

50% albino het snow
50% sunglow het moonglow

which is the same thing genetically just a different way of describing them.





However, please note that it is generally considered a bad idea to breed albino to albino in boas due to the higher likelihood of deformities that have occurred in the past with this type of pairing.


: victory:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

bothrops said:


> Snow = anery + albino
> 
> sunglow = albino + hypo
> 
> ...


Thank you so much !!

Presumably - if I were to go the Albino route instead they'd all be visual Albino ( 100% het Anery ) or the other way of saying it visual Albino ( 100% het Snow ) which kinda sounds better ....

To be fair , all things considered , I don't think I'll be going down the breeding route ..... I'm guessing the babies wouldn't be in such demand anyway ..


----------

